# NOTD: If you love nail art, come in! :)



## bornprettystore (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello! Love you guys! I wanna share some pictures about nail art here, this is my first thread, just for fun, hope you like!

  	Tomorrow is Valentine's Day! Hope you all have a sweetest day!

	Ok, here are today's pictures!

	The first one,





  	The second,




  	The last,






  	Do you like these nail art?
	The images will be continued, welcome to keep a watchful eye on my thread!


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 14, 2012)

20120214
  	Hello guys! Happy V-day! What are you wearing on your nails today?

  	Today’s photo:

  	The first one: rose rose,





  	The second:





  	Hope all of you have a sweet day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 15, 2012)

2012-2-15
  	Hi guys!
  	Today I wanna share these pictures! Hope you like!

  	The first one:





  	The second:





  	The third:



  	Do you like them? What kind of polishes do you like?


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 16, 2012)

2012-2-16
  	Hi guys!
  	Do you like peach heart design? Today let me show you these nice nails.

  	The first one:





  	The second:





  	The third:





  	Do you like the pearls?


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 20, 2012)

2012-2-20
Hi girls! Miss you so much!
How’s your weekend? Hope all of you have a nice time!

Today’s nail theme: Red. Hope you like![FONT=??]???[/FONT]

The first picture:





The second:





The third:





The last:





How does these look like? Do you like this design? Let me know![FONT=??]???[/FONT]


----------



## pinkita (Feb 20, 2012)

wwoow!! I like it!


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 21, 2012)

pinkita said:


> wwoow!! I like it!



 	I'm really excited that finally I got someone's reply! It means a lot to me! I'm very happy that you like it! Hugs! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 21, 2012)

2012-2-21
Hi girls!
My post today:

The first photo:





The second:





Enjoy!


----------



## sereagoso (Feb 21, 2012)

i  love  love   LOVE   the navy  blue  with  the   anchor  !


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the navy one too! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the navy one too! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 21, 2012)

2012-2-22
Anybody like glitter polishes?

Let me show you today’s pics.

The first one:





The second:





The last:






Do you like these? Let me know.


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 22, 2012)

2012-2-23
Today’s post!
Do you like these colors?

The first photo:





The second:





The last:






Wish you like them! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 25, 2012)

2012-2-25

How are you doing my dear friends!
Today let me show you these photos!
XOXO

The first one, with the lips for you! haha





The last:






Do you like them? Hope you have a sweet weekend! ^^


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 26, 2012)

2012-2-27
Girls, See here!

Today’s nail art show:

First:





Second:





Last:





Do you like them?


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 27, 2012)

bornprettystore said:


> 2012-2-16
> Hi guys!
> Do you like peach heart design? Today let me show you these nice nails.
> 
> ...


	I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS! please do a tutorial =]


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 28, 2012)

Yay! It's a good idea to do a tutorial, you can click here to see the tutorial of this nail art. Hope it helps!


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 28, 2012)

2012-2-28
Today’s photo! Hope you like!


  	The first one:





  	The second:




  	Do you like gold?


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 28, 2012)

2012-2-29
Do you like these?


----------



## bornprettystore (Feb 29, 2012)

2012-3-1
Hi girls! The first day of March! Hope all of you are doing well!
Let me show you these photos!

Image 1





Image2





Image3





Image4





Image5






Do you like this design?


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 1, 2012)

2012-3-2
The last day of work day this week, yeah!
Today’s photos:
Image1





Image2




Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Nik88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Loads of really nice ideas   Love the first ones, is the damask design a stamp?


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad that you like it! I'm not sure coz my friend Amber did this.


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 4, 2012)

2012-3-5
Monday again, hope you have a nice day!
Today’s photo:


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, wow!!!  I love all of nails you posted!  I'm just starting to pay more attention to my nails, so these are great for inspiration!  Thank you!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 5, 2012)

So glad that you like it! It means a lot to me! Will post more!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 5, 2012)

2012-3-6
Hello girls!
Today’s photo! Which color do you like?

Image1




Image2




Image3




Image4




Image5




Image6





Have a nice day!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 6, 2012)

So beautiful!!! love all.

  	Thanks for sharring.


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 6, 2012)

2012-3-7
Hi! Is there anyone like cracking polishes? 
Let me show you today’s pictures.

The first photo:




Second:




Show me yours! <3


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 7, 2012)

bornprettystore said:


> Image2


	I looooove this one!!!

  	I also love the crackle effect- but I've never tried to do it myself yet!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 7, 2012)

amoxirat said:


> I looooove this one!!!
> I also love the crackle effect- but I've never tried to do it myself yet!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 7, 2012)

2012-3-8
Today’s photo!
Red &Star
Image1




Image2


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 8, 2012)

2012-3-9
Gold or silver or …?
Image 1




Image2




Image3




Image4




Tell me which one do you like best?


----------



## Babylard (Mar 8, 2012)

I love your nails


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 9, 2012)

You have a lot of great ones! I especially love the first one, the blue anchor, and the lips! How do you even make perfect tiny lips?


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 9, 2012)

bornprettystore said:


> Image2
> 
> 
> 
> Image4


	I like these two best out of the ones posted today.   ( ^ - ^)


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 9, 2012)

2012-3-10
Today’s photo!

Image1




Image2




Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 11, 2012)

2012-3-12
Today’s photo!
Do you like magnetic nail polishes?

Image1




Image2




Image3




Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 12, 2012)

2012-3-13
Today’s photo!
Hope you like them!

Image1




Image2




Have a nice day!


----------



## pinkita (Mar 13, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *bornprettystore* 



Image4




Image6








 	this colors are very special! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	And all your designs are very very awesome! 
  	thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 14, 2012)

2012-3-14

Today’s photo!
Do you like this color?

Image1




Image2




Image3





Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 14, 2012)

2012-3-15

  	Hi girls!

  	Today’s photo!





  	Do you like this color?


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 15, 2012)

2012-3-16

  	Hi girls!

  	Today’s photo!





  	Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 18, 2012)

2012-3-19

Hi girls!
Today’s photo!



Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 19, 2012)

2012-3-20

Hi girls!
Today’s photo!




Do you like this?


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 20, 2012)

2012-3-21

Hi girls!
Today’s photo!




Have a nice day! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 21, 2012)

2012-3-22

Today’s photo!




Do you like this color?


----------



## bps117 (Mar 22, 2012)

2012-3-23​ Hello girls!
Today’s photo!




Do you like this color?
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 22, 2012)

2012-3-23​ Hello girls!
Today’s photo!




Do you like this color?
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 25, 2012)

2012-3-26​ Hello girls!
Today’s photo!




Hope you have had a nice weekend!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 26, 2012)

2012-3-27​ Hello girls! We have big sunny day here! What’s the weather like today in your place?
Today’s photo!




Hope you have a nice weather! <3


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 27, 2012)

bornprettystore said:


> 2012-3-15
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> ...




	Not sure I could pull this off- but I love the color!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 27, 2012)

2012-3-28​ Hi guys! 
Today’s photo!
Image1




Image2




Have a nice day! <3


----------



## bps117 (Mar 28, 2012)

2012-3-29
Hi girls!
Today’s photo!




Do you like this color?


----------



## bps117 (Mar 30, 2012)

The colors are awesome! Keep the designs and colors coming!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 30, 2012)

2012-3-30
Wow, we have awful wind today, I want sunny days back! … 
Girls, today’s photo!




Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 31, 2012)

2012-3-31
Hi grls, the last day of this month, hope you are doing great!
Today’s photo!




Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bornprettystore (Mar 31, 2012)

2012-4-01
Hi grls, have you ever tried such a color changing polish?
Image1



Image2



Photo by VeryEmily. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 4, 2012)

2012-4-05
Hi grls, hope you are doing well!
Today’s photo!
Image1



Image2



Photo by VeryEmily
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 5, 2012)

2012-4-06
Today’s photo!




Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 6, 2012)

2012-4-07
Hi girls, hope you are doing great!
Today’s photo!




Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 9, 2012)

2012-4-09
Hi girls, did you have a nice weekend?
Today’s photo!




Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 9, 2012)

2012-4-10
Hi girls, today’s photo!




Hope you like it! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 10, 2012)

2012-4-11
Hi girls, today’s photo!




Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 12, 2012)

2012-4-12
Hi girls, today’s photo!




Hope you like it! <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 13, 2012)

2012-4-13
Hello all!  Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like this candy color?


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 15, 2012)

2012-4-16
Hello all!  Today’s photo!
Candy color: Pink! 



Photo by VeryEmily
Girls, do you like pink? Is this sweet? <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 16, 2012)

2012-4-17
Hello all!  Today’s photo!
Candy color: Yellow! 



Photo by VeryEmily
Girls, which one do you like, pink or yellow?  <3


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 17, 2012)

2012-4-18
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 18, 2012)

2012-4-19
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like lilac?
Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 19, 2012)

2012-4-20
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 21, 2012)

2012-4-21
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Stud time!






Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like this metal design?


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 22, 2012)

2012-4-23
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Who likes rhinestones?






Photo by VeryEmily
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 23, 2012)

2012-4-24
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Nail foils!






Have a nice day!


----------



## honybr (Apr 24, 2012)

bornprettystore said:


> 2012-4-24
> Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
> Nail foils!
> 
> ...


  	I love, love, love these!  I just bought some that look like this except they are hot pink and black.  Can you tell me if they are hard to apply?  I haven't gathered the courage to do them yet.  Lol.

  	Also - I love all the designs you've posted!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 25, 2012)

2012-4-25
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Candy color!



Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (Apr 25, 2012)

2012-4-26
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Candy blue!



Do you like it?


----------



## rmcandlelight (Apr 27, 2012)

I love nailart  and this blue is gorgeous


----------



## bornprettystore (May 7, 2012)

2012-5-07
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Color changing blue!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like it?


----------



## bornprettystore (May 7, 2012)

honybr said:


> I love, love, love these!  I just bought some that look like this except they are hot pink and black.  Can you tell me if they are hard to apply?  I haven't gathered the courage to do them yet.  Lol.
> 
> Also - I love all the designs you've posted!


  	I'm really happy that you love them!
  	It's easy to apply, when you place them, try to pull slightly at the top, and then press, rubb from the cuticle and upwards. Just have a try!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 7, 2012)

rmcandlelight said:


> I love nailart  and this blue is gorgeous


  	Thank you! It's great to know you love the blue!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 7, 2012)

2012-5-08
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Color changing green!



Photo by VeryEmily
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 8, 2012)

2012-5-09
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Color changing pink!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like this color?


----------



## bornprettystore (May 9, 2012)

2012-5-10
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!
Candy colors!







Photo by VeryEmily
Which one do you like?


----------



## lilygreen22 (May 9, 2012)

oh wow I LOVE this one! I jave whimsical, so i will have to try it! what color is the mint green? i have essie mint candle apple, but urs looks like greenish.


bornprettystore said:


> 2012-3-2
> The last day of work day this week, yeah!
> Today’s photos:
> Image1
> ...


----------



## bornprettystore (May 10, 2012)

2012-5-11
Hi girls!  Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like this color?
  	born-pretty-store.html


----------



## bornprettystore (May 14, 2012)

2012-5-14
Hi everyone! How’s your weekend?
Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 15, 2012)

2012-5-15
Hi everyone! Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like the heart? 
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 15, 2012)

2012-5-16
Hi girls! Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Do you like this design?
Have a nice day!


----------



## sopiness (May 15, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## sopiness (May 15, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 17, 2012)

2012-5-17
Hi everybody! Today’s photo!



Photo by VeryEmily
Have a nice day!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 17, 2012)

sopiness said:


> Love this!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 17, 2012)

2012-5-18
Hi everybody! Zebra design!



Photo by VeryEmily
Show me yours!


----------



## bornprettystore (May 19, 2012)

2012-5-19
Dear girls! Today’s photo! Stud time!



Photo by VeryEmily
Have a nice day!


----------



## FionL (Jun 5, 2012)

amoxirat said:


> I looooove this one!!!
> I also love the crackle effect- but I've never tried to do it myself yet!


  	Yes, love the blue nails when it is also sharping....but i would feel a little cold my


----------

